# G.I. Joe: Rise of Cobra - Blu-ray Review



## Jon Liu

*G.I. Joe: Rise of Cobra*
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=3108&w=l[/img]*Starring:* Channing Tatum, Marlon Wayans, Sienna Miller, Rachel Nichols, Ray Park, Byung-hun Lee, Christopher Eccleston, Dennis Quaid, Joseph Gordon-Levitt, Arnold Vosloo, Adewale Akinnuoye-Agbaje
*Director:* Stephen Sommers
*Studio:* Paramount
*Runtime:* 117 minutes
*Rating:* PG-13
*Blu-ray Release Date:* November 3, 2009

*Movie*:2stars:

A set of four highly lucrative warheads, produced by James McCullen (Eccleston) and his company, MARS, is presented to NATO for their bidding. These warheads are demonstrated to employ a nano-technology that is capable of leveling a full armored tank within seconds. When NATO purchases the warheads they put a special task force of the U.S. Army, led by Duke (Tatum) and Ripcord (Wayans), is put in charge of transporting and delivering them. While en route to their destination the task force’s humvees are ambushed by a team of high-tech soldiers called Cobra, led by Baroness (Miller). Cobra end up annihilating the whole task force in order to take the warheads into their possession. However, Duke and Ripcord secure the warheads and are saved by several mysterious soldiers, Scarlett (Nichols), Snake Eyes (Park), and Heavy Duty (Akinnuoye-Agbaje) who take Duke, Ripcord, and the warheads back to their top secret command center.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=3109&w=l[/img]In this secret base, Duke and Ripcord are introduced to General Hawk (Quaid), who heads an organization known as G.I. Joe. After seeing how advanced the Joes are Duke and Ripcord convince General Hawk to allow them to join the team by providing some intel provided about Baroness that could ultimately lead to the Joes finding Cobra. As the two finalize their training in becoming G.I. Joes Baroness, Storm Shadow (Byung-hun) and a set of nanotechnology-injected soldiers infiltrate the Joes base to carry out their original objective to steal the warheads. Succeeding in their task Baroness and Storm Shadow take them to their base and with the warheads in hand, Cobra set their plan in motion to threaten the human race and ultimately dominate the world. It is now up to the G.I. Joes to save the world from the clutches of Cobra.

I personally found this movie to be over the top and while there doesn’t seem to be much storyline I found myself having a hard time keeping track of what was going on. It seems so simple to get, but at the same time, a lot of the movie just didn’t make a whole lot of sense to me. Things within the plotline happen to quickly and follow after one another so quickly that it just feels messy. I suppose that a lot of this had to do with the movie being driven by the action sequences anyway, which were too numerous to count. Surprisingly though, the action sequences were the saving grace of the film and gave me reason enough to stick it out through the film. The acting, dialog and some of the casting in this movie seem off to me. I really think Channing Tatum was improperly cast as Duke and I also can’t get passed Marlon Wayans as an action hero of any sort. Aside from mainly those two, I thought pretty much everyone else were better fits for their characters.

*Rating*

G.I. Joe: Rise of Cobra is rated PG-13 for strong sequences of action violence and mayhem throughout. It seems to be an accurate assessment since the whole movie is nearly non-stop action and fighting.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=3110&w=l[/img]*Video*:4stars:

This film was shot with an aspect ratio of 2.39:1 and receives a high-quality transfer for this blu-ray release. While the transfer is solid, it also is less forgiving for some of the heavy-laden CGI effects. Detail throughout the film is consistently high and allows the viewers to easily notice the facial and clothing detail for each of the characters. Black levels were also particularly impressive, as well. Many of the outfits in this film are comprised of black, but never does it just look black. There is a lot of level of detail and shades of black that are visible and consistently so. There are also plenty of dark sequences allow shadow detail to really appear. Color reproduction is very good as well, being very natural looking, but never flat. Nothing seems over saturated and the transfer really allows specific instances of bold colors to really pop, i.e. Scarlett’s deep red hair.

However, the film’s overall presentation reveal some of the computer generated effects and sequences a bit more making them appear bogus. I remember originally downloading the high-definition trailer before G.I. Joe’s theatrical run and noticing some of the blatantly obvious CGI shots in the trailer. This originally made me fearful to watch this movie because it seemed as though it would be quite distracting. After my viewing with this film, I can say that many of the CG sequences were very noticeable and borderline distracting. I think it was especially bad during the entire Paris street change sequence. Sequences blending live action and CG effects are sometimes blurred and don’t quite look natural. Notwithstanding, the transfer is not really to blame for the obviousness of the CGI, the director and the post-production team should’ve been a little more stringent in making the effects look more natural.

*Audio*:4.5stars:

The 5.1 DTS-HD Master Audio track is as aggressive as all get up. The action in this movie is nearly non-stop and the sound mix follows suit with an equally bombastic audio mix. Surround sound usage is incredibly lively and especially when action sequences are in full-tilt, the aural experience is truly something to be excited for. Whether it is vehicles zooming on and off screen, gunfire and pulse weaponry blasting, each speaker channel envelops the listener in the fight between the Joes and the Cobra. Explosions? There are exuberant amounts of that from beginning to end. To lay foundation for the explosions and weight of the high-tech weaponry the low end kicks in and authoritatively pounds away allowing the viewer to, not only be aurally immersed, but physically, too.

On top of it all, dialog remains crystal clear even with all of the activity going on. The audio mixers did a great job balancing out the dialog so every word can be heard. Whether or not you like the actual dialog is a different story. My only nitpick about the audio mix is the lack of subtlety and again that may not necessarily be the fault of the mix itself, but just the in-your-face nature of the film.

*Extras*:2stars:

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=3111&w=l[/img]The extras for this release are quite disappointing. Disc one contains the movie and the only thing supplemental on that disc is an audio commentary with Director Stephen Sommers and Producer Bob Ducsay. Disc two contains ‘The Big Bang Theory: The Making of _G.I. Joe_ and ‘Next-Gen Action: The Amazing Visual FX and Design of _G.I. Joe_, along with the digital copy of the movie. The really disconcerting thing is since they put the extras and the digital copy on the same DVD that means the two real substantial extras are limited to standard definition.

*Overall*:3stars:

Growing up watching G.I. Joe and as a fan of the comics, I can’t say that it entirely lived up to my standard. I wasn’t expecting a whole lot in the movie, but I did expect some nostalgia to occur during the movie. Truthfully, little to no nostalgic moments occurred; it seemed too far removed from the comic or the cartoon. I still enjoyed _G.I. Joe_, but I can’t quite say I was taken for a ride, like the movie intended. I think I was too distracted by many of the noticeable CG portions of the film and the lack-luster writing/acting in this film most of all. However, the action sequences, which were plenty, really were fun, especially when supplemented by an audio mix like the one this movie has. While it certainly has plenty demo-worthy scenes in it I wouldn’t suggest everyone go buy this film just to have more demo material.


----------



## Sonnie

I own this on Blu-ray and have already watched it twice. While not a very good storyline... it has some pretty good special effects and fairly good surround. I think it is definitely a keeper and look forward to the next movie in the series.


----------



## Jon Liu

Sonnie, I bought this one, too. I am not sorry I bought this film, but I was just hopeful that it was going to be more in the story department. The surround track was definitely the highlight of my purchase.

As I said, I watched the cartoons and read the comics growing up so I am still interested in seeing where the next movie(s) go. I hope now that a good amount of character development is in the way, they can focus a bit more and provide a bit more substance to the movie. We'll see though! I'm sure they won't disappoint me in the audio/video department either.


----------



## Sonnie

Yeah... a good storyline would have made it much better. Truthfully, Tatum is not the best actor for his role IMO. It is almost as if he reads his lines. My wife is a fan of his from Step Up... maybe he can dance, but he can't act. :huh:


----------



## wbassett

I actually liked it! Just keep in mind what it is... it's a kids toy/cartoon. Based on that it was actually much better than I expected. My grandson was all smiles! And that's really all that mattered to me. 

The fact I also had a good time at the theater was a bonus!


----------



## recruit

Great review again Jon :T and have to say I really liked this film, the special effects are pretty good and yes far fetched but a good popcorn movie all the same, sounds brilliant through my system too...I keep buying too many BD and am running out of storage room for all my discs :scratch:


----------



## Lordoftherings

I'm watching this Blu-ray tonight. :bigsmile:


----------



## Jon Liu

I am okay with "far-fetched", as I am generally easy to please, but somehow G.I. Joe didn't entirely do it for me... It was decent enough that I wouldn't mind watching again in the near future. In fact, I'm hopeful that my 2nd viewing of the film will allow me to simply sit back and enjoy the movie more.


----------



## Lordoftherings

:jump::jump::jump::jump:


wbassett said:


> I actually liked it! Just keep in mind what it is... it's a kids toy/cartoon. Based on that it was actually much better than I expected. My grandson was all smiles! And that's really all that mattered to me.
> 
> The fact I also had a good time at the theater was a bonus!


Bill, you hit the nail right in the middle of his head with your post. Cannot be more perfect than this. :T
* It's for all the kids, even the ones that remained inside of us... * :jump::drive::woohoo:

Cheers, 
Bob


----------



## Jon Liu

I will definitely keep that notion in my mind the next time I watch this film. While I thought about the cartoon correlation being directed towards the younger crowd while I watched the movie, I never really thought about it as a live action movie catered to the "inner kid".

Maybe I'll watch this again this weekend.


----------



## Lordoftherings

Jon Liu said:


> I will definitely keep that notion in my mind the next time I watch this film. While I thought about the cartoon correlation being directed towards the younger crowd while I watched the movie, I never really thought about it as a live action movie catered to the "inner kid".
> 
> Maybe I'll watch this again this weekend.


After you watched Star Trek with your wife Jon. 

* By the way, have any kids?


----------



## Jon Liu

Yes, we have a two and a half year old daughter.

I will possibly watch this again tonight or tomorrow night.


----------



## Lordoftherings

Yeah, I already thought that they might be too young, well your daughter.

Anyway, enjoy Star Trek for sure with your wife. And as for G.I. Joe, well, you'll have to reach deep inside your soul for the kid that resides there.  :banana:

Cheers to you & your lovely family,
Bob


----------



## Jon Liu

Well, this weekend was out. We ended up going to the movie sporadically last night. Kind of wish we didn't as the movie was not the greatest, but that's another story. Tonight is shot because my wife is not in the mood to watch another movie this weekend. I'll most likely watch it again in the upcoming Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## thewire

> Color reproduction is very good as well, being very natural looking, but never flat. Nothing seems over saturated and the transfer really allows specific instances of bold colors to really pop, i.e. Scarlett’s deep red hair.


Color to me looked very washed out most of the time.


----------



## Andysu

recruit said:


> Great review again Jon :T and have to say I really liked this film, the special effects are pretty good and yes far fetched but a good popcorn movie all the same, sounds brilliant through my system too...I keep buying too many BD and am running out of storage room for all my discs :scratch:


I might pick this up for (Dennis Quid of "InnerSpace" and "The Right Stuff") and (Stephen Sommers for "The Mummy" and "Van Helsing") I’d doubt this will disappoint me on Bluray. 

It’s out now! I haven’t seen it at HMV or ASDA?

You need to stack the discs as high up in the room, right to the top of the ceiling and yes use a stepladder!



thewire said:


> Color to me looked very washed out most of the time.


What’s up with the colour does it look anything like want the Underworld films looked like as they had the colour purposely muted on them, haven’t seen Underworld 3 so I amuse they are sticking with colour signature for the film series.

If those are screen captures of the Bluray above posted by Jon the colour looks sound to me.


----------



## Jon Liu

TheWire,

Colors didn't seemed washed out when I watched the movie. They certainly weren't eye-popping all the time like 'Up' is, but they certainly stood out to me enough and gave plenty of life to the image. I never got the impression that the image was flat-looking, which would've been the most tell-tale sign that the colors were washed out to me. There are better looking discs out there, but G.I. Joe is no slouch, in my opinion.


----------



## Lordoftherings

I just watched it again last night, and the colors were just fine, actually they were excellent.


----------



## thewire

Andysu said:


> What’s up with the colour does it look anything like want the Underworld films looked like as they had the colour purposely muted on them, haven’t seen Underworld 3 so I amuse they are sticking with colour signature for the film series.
> 
> If those are screen captures of the Bluray above posted by Jon the colour looks sound to me.


It kind of reminded me of the color in aeon flux where some colors looked natural and others looked less impressive. :dontknow:



Jon Lui said:


> TheWire,
> 
> Colors didn't seemed washed out when I watched the movie. They certainly weren't eye-popping all the time like 'Up' is, but they certainly stood out to me enough and gave plenty of life to the image. I never got the impression that the image was flat-looking, which would've been the most tell-tale sign that the colors were washed out to me. There are better looking discs out there, but G.I. Joe is no slouch, in my opinion.


Different from UP yes.



lordoftherings said:


> I just watched it again last night, and the colors were just fine, actually they were excellent.


I did not expect such comments for my opinion on colors. Well okay..


----------



## Jon Liu

Steven, I hope you don't feel we are ganging up on you. I definitely understand your point of view after your explanation of the similarity to Aeon Flux. I still don't necessarily agree, but I understand a bit more! 

What did you think of the movie aside from the color/video aspect, though?


----------



## thewire

Jon Liu said:


> Steven, I hope you don't feel we are ganging up on you. I definitely understand your point of view after your explanation of the similarity to Aeon Flux. I still don't necessarily agree, but I understand a bit more!
> 
> What did you think of the movie aside from the color/video aspect, though?


The high tech gadgets were like something out of james bond and very cool in this respect. I found some of the jokes laughable also action was not lacking in the slightest. I thought the story might have been better during the middle where we follow the enemies and their plot but I enjoyed the beginning.


----------



## Lordoftherings

Lol, Steven, we are just expressing our views on the technical merits and story line of G.I. Joe, which is after all a simple movie mostly directed at kids.

Personally, I don't have any plan to rewatch it another time, so I won't be buying this Blu-ray, that's for sure. It was OK for a rental, but no more. I got more important things to watch than this one.

I'll wait for G.I Jane... :blink:


----------



## MatrixDweller

I watched this the other day. The visual and audio effects were very good. The color, filming techniques and transfer to Bluray are all very good also. It's a nice looking movie and it is a fun one to watch. The story is a little disappointing as a lot of other people pointed out.

I was a huge fan when I was a kid, collected the comic book, the toys and watched the cartoon. I liked the origin of Snake Eyes that was told in the comic much better. The fact that he wore the black mask to cover up his horribly scarred face and was mute from the same accident in which he saved Scarlett's life. This also precluded to Snake Eyes' romantic involvement with Scarlett.

The movie strayed so far from the comic and cartoon that I could really only enjoy it for the special effects. The Baroness being Duke's ex-girlfriend and her other relation to a main character is just another example of twisting things. I really hate it when they do that in movies.

On a different note, my kids enjoyed the movie having no knowledge of the old comic, cartoon or toys.


----------



## dradius

As always, great work Jon. I really enjoy your reviews.


----------



## Jon Liu

I can see this as being very fun for the younger crowd where storyline and continuity are non-issues!

dradius, thanks for your kind words and I'm glad you enjoy them! It's actually fun for me to do these reviews. I wish I had more time to do more, but I do what I can, when I can!


----------



## ironglen

Spot-on review Jon, imo. I just watched it on bluray, and wished I'd read your review first. I'm admittedly selective in my choice of viewing, but I can usually let a lot slide for action movies, this one not withstanding. Despite the excellent audio, I won't be watching this again. I know it was slanted toward kids, but the script (and acting) had major shortcomings, and call me old-fashioned but I much prefer quality stunts with real people vs cgi cheesiness. I think the only redeeming quality of the movie was the settling of the score between the 'brothers', as I never felt connected to any characters at any level and imo they all could have been zapped and simply replaced by another character. Oh, and my wife wants to know what's under those enormous, ballooned breast-plates on the female soldiers, :rofl:


----------



## Jon Liu

Yeah, they definitely had a huge lack of connection between audience and character. I agree definitely about the 'brothers', though!

I just wonder how it would've been in the hands of another director besides Sommers.


----------



## oakleyx

I really didn't like this movie. It kind of reminded me of Street fighter movie. I think it should of been more darker like the Dark Knight.


----------

